# Replacement for Araya RM-17 rims



## 1994mb1 (Aug 22, 2011)

I first posted this in the wheel forum and got no responses. Given the ancient nature of the wheelset, perhaps this is a better place ...

I wanted to ask about Araya RM-17 rims, stock on my 1994 Bridgestone MB-1, which I had been using on and off (mostly off) since I got it. Some early mtn riding, a long period of no riding, 18 months of commuting, now I'm trying to get it into service as a mountain bike again.

1) The rims are manufactured with concave braking surfaces, so how do you know when they are worn out? I don't really want to have a rim failure!
2) Are there any good replacement rims? I can't seem to find any RM-17s for sale, but I'm hoping there's something out there that I could use. The hubs (Shimano XT and LT) and spokes (Wheelsmith double butted) should still be serviceable. I couldn't get the braking to be real good, even after cleaning the rims and installing new pads. Do have some groves in the braking surface.
3) I picked up a knockoff cassette and a pair of wheels from Performance with Rhynolite rims and Deore hubs. Would I be well advised to use them for mountain and the original wheels for commuting?

Thanks!


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Rhynolite rims are good and a little stronger than typical cross country rims, nothing wrong with using those off road as that's what they're intended for. They should be pretty close to the same width as the RM-17's too, so you shouldn't have to do much brake adjusting when you swap wheels.

As far as knowing how much the original wheel brake surface has worn, I suppose you could use a micrometer to measure the wall thickness, but you're probably just better off riding them. They won't fail catastrophically, but when a section does fail it will cause your brake to "thump" where the sidewall has cracked and is bulging, so you'll know. Of course, if you're relying on the bike to commute on you should probably just retire the old wheels and use the ones you got from Performance so you don't get stranded on your way to work or school.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Check your straddle height and cable angle. Probably the most important adjustment one can make on a canti. 

I have a few vintage wheelsets (XT + Ritchey Vantage, XT + RM-20) and a set of Araya RM400s you might be able to talk me out of. There's also lots of stuff on E-Bay.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a pair of lightly used Araya RM-395 rims that I have no plans for. It's similar to the RM-17 - it's shiner.  PM me if you're interested.


----------



## RidinginSF (Mar 29, 2010)

I have at least one RM-17 hoop that's NOS. Perhaps two, and not far from you...PM me if you;'re interested.


----------

